# Phosphorous source for aquaponics?



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys,

I have a AquaPonics setup going.. i have 4 plants now and they are growin good in veg mode... my question is when i start to go to flowering.. how am i gunna give my plants phosphorous? Am i gunna have to make a phosphorous high gauno tea or sumthin like that and add that to the reservoir with my fish and plants? do u think it will harm the fish to have a little phosphouros in their water.. What do most aquaponic growers do when it comes to phosphorous? Do u think as long as its organic it wont hurt the fish ... i have goldfish by the way, they're the hardy pond type..... The plants get plenty of nitrogen from the fish **** but will they have enough phosphorous?


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Apr 10, 2006)

I work at a fish farm and beleive me fish waste and food (especially goldfish) has loads of phosphrus in it and it is already converted into plant useable forms Phosphate.  If you want to add more any way use an organic fert like worm tea/castings or dilute regular organic bloom fert.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 10, 2006)

hmm u think any organic fert will really be safe?... i also ahve sum bonemeal... do u think i can make a tea out fo that or naw? my supplies are coming fromn wlamart and lowes and homedepot and such u know... i can order teh great ferts offline and there no hydro store where i live.. If ur sure teh goldfish poo has enough phosphorous then im just gunna stick with it and get more goldfish when flower comes around!

Thanks alot man!

peace


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

General Hydroponics has a great 3-part system that, when mixed in varying ratio's, is great for all stages of a plants life.  But it's chem.
Pure Blend Pro has a flowering liquid that is excellent, but I'm not sure if it's 100% organic.
Growshops carry lots of organic High-P nutrients, some for hydro, also suitable micro-nutes.
You might want to visit this on-line catalog: www.foothillhydroponics.com.  Ask for Dennis.  (<----no I don't work for them but they're a great outfit and Dennis is the most knowledgable person concerning hydroponics I've ever met.)

Unless you have a ppm meter, get those fish out of your res. and start using nutrients for growing pot.  You say you have plenty of N, what's the ppm?
And what about all the other micro-nurtrients the plant requires for optimum growth & yield?  Fish ain't gonna supply those (there's like a dozen or so).

P.S. fish do fine in 7.5 pH water, growing pot hydro you want 5.5--5.8 pH.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 11, 2006)

Damn man dont even worry about it now tahnks for teh info.. my opperation had to be adjusted.. i have to transplant the 4 plants from perlite to a more soil mixture... wish me luck


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 11, 2006)

they gots to go outside .. so they may flower oh well buds are comin!!


----------



## michaelskunknasty (Apr 17, 2006)

Your kind of down on the aquaponics arent you Ganja?  We grow lettuce basil and tomatoes at the fish farm and Ive always wanted to try weed with aquaponics!  He said he had goldfish they will tolerate pH down to 6 so they are ideal for aquaponics. yeild may not be as high as with traditional hydroponics but let me tell you it is still very rewarding growing plants with fish. you ever hear of someone doing well with an aquaponic reefer grow?


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 17, 2006)

hell ya its teh best way hands down... i ahd security promblems sop i ahd to move my planst outdoors do if i could i would have kept them goin in hydroponics its hassle free and is really fun no lie! u should try it its super easy all u do is feed the fish.. and taht teh goldfish make phosophorous as well so it really was all there teh whole time


 Give it a shot man its worth it

Peace


----------

